# Clausing + Van Loon?



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I was wondering if it is ok to cross a Clausing Cock bird with a Van Loon Hen? This is what happend here in my loft, I had the Van Loon in a commited relation ship untill i intraduced the Clausing. Is one strain better for long/short races? I didnt want to match a long distance bird with a short distance bird and create some kind of screwed up flyer. THoughts , or am I just being a little spazzy.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Clausing aren't sprint birds. They are tough long distance birds.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

So this isent a bad thing.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

fresnobirdman said:


> Clausing aren't sprint birds. They are tough long distance birds.


YOU are wrong about that big time young man..

Clausing 321-2005 

Masters Race

Winner at 150 250 & 350


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Wingsonfire there are exceptions some birds do good at all distance. Mr Clausing focused on winning the one loft race, usually the last race thats where the $$ are.
Dave


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> YOU are wrong about that big time young man..
> 
> Clausing 321-2005
> 
> ...



How the hell am i wrong old dud.
go look at the base bird for clausing and their peds you will see that they are down from one day racing pigeon. 

And not every bird will be the same as their parents. 
Plus 350 miles isn't sprint for your info.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Wingsonfire there are exceptions some birds do good at all distance. Mr Clausing focused on winning the one loft race, usually the last race thats where the $$ are.
> Dave


Correct me if I am wrong but there are a lot of one loft races from 100 to 350 miles


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

fresnobirdman said:


> How the hell am i wrong old dud.
> go look at the base bird for clausing and their peds you will see that they are down from one day racing pigeon.
> 
> And not every bird will be the same as their parents.
> Plus 350 miles isn't sprint for your info.


what is a sprint 25 150 or 200 miles?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

old dogs can't learn new tricks. don't waste my time.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You are correct there are a lot of OLR , the 100 is usually just points, the $ is on the long race.
Dave


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

fresnobirdman said:


> old dogs can't learn new tricks. don't waste my time.


Nice reply when you can not back up your facts, and just for your information it at so bad being a old dog, you will be one one day also if you live that long


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Wingsonfire so you like Houbens? Have a look at Hekkenklak.com David Jr is for sale.
Dave


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Wingsonfire so you like Houbens? Have a look at Hekkenklak.com David Jr is for sale.
> Dave


Thanks, I am a softy for Houbens for sure I have a few here, I will take a look..


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Who runs that site Dave? Looks pretty fishy. Oh and Wingsonfire I would consider 200-350 for a YB in the middle to long distance range. Unless you find it common to send YB's to the 500 and up. Takes a tough family to handle that distance well at a young age. I've noticed a lot of the sprint families start to drop off at around 200 as YB's.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Your not the only softy I have quite a few of them. I have a gdaughter of David Jr. next year she will get mated to my gson of the 622 hen.
Dave


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

OH yea; I'm so sure that clausing would send his sprint birds every year to sun city to have them fly 12hrs plus on their wings. What good sprint birds. Now their wings are really on fire.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The man that runs the site is in my Combine he is a great guy and really hard to beat on race day.
Dave


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

You all crack me up LOL 

David Jr is a very good looking bird, but $2000 and reserve not met? Too rich for my pocket right now.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

__________


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a good friend who has really done great by crossing these two families. He has won alot of races out to 350 with these birds on the tough races.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Ace.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Wingsonfire so you like Houbens? Have a look at Hekkenklak.com David Jr is for sale.
> Dave


Thats a nice looking bird I wouldn't pay that much for a 12 year old pigeon though.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That is a lot of $$, wonder how much longer he will fill eggs?
Dave


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

I didn't know that David Clausing sold "David Jr." I am only wondering if he is still fertile. I never had luck with Clausing's birds so I don't give much hope for them anymore. What works for some does not work for all.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

From what I can gather Clausing sold this bird, as it's what some breeders will do with old birds. The current owner is a regular seller on ipigeon and has posted "children" of this bird for sale for about 1/4 of Clausing's sale price for this bird's children. I can understand that price as I know a lesser known breeder will not get the same price as the original breeder even though it's the same bird producing (or not). 

The only thing that gets me thinking is why is the seller posting on a site with virtually no traffic and not sell on ipigeon or pigionauctions where there are more users and high end birds are sold on a weekly basis. Maybe it's better to have a bad reputation on a lesser site than on the other two...who can end your selling career? Just pure speculation on my part so I apologize to the seller if i'm overstepping.

As far as the bird itself, if it's still filling eggs, one would be wise to grab it while it's available. One or two rounds out of him and it would have paid for itself. This is a bird that can elevate your loft to the next level...or two.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Xueoo said:


> From what I can gather Clausing sold this bird, as it's what some breeders will do with old birds. The current owner is a regular seller on ipigeon and has posted "children" of this bird for sale for about 1/4 of Clausing's sale price for this bird's children. I can understand that price as I know a lesser known breeder will not get the same price as the original breeder even though it's the same bird producing (or not).
> 
> The only thing that gets me thinking is why is the seller posting on a site with virtually no traffic and not sell on ipigeon or pigionauctions where there are more users and high end birds are sold on a weekly basis. Maybe it's better to have a bad reputation on a lesser site than on the other two...who can end your selling career? Just pure speculation on my part so I apologize to the seller if i'm overstepping.
> 
> As far as the bird itself,* if it's still filling eggs*, one would be wise to grab it while it's available. One or two rounds out of him and it would have paid for itself. This is a bird that can elevate your loft to the next level...or two.



That is the question. I did not see anyware it stated that he still was.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I would say he is still fertile he has bean selling young birds from him all yr.
Dave


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

That's the trust issue one needs to work out. Why not sell on ipigeon, where he has other birds listed? I presume the bird is fertile. I have a 13 year old roller cock and a 14 year old van loon cock still filling eggs as of last year.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Wonder if there was a deal worked out with Clausing that he wasn't to sell the bird? Definitely odd that he posted it on hekkenklak when he's a regular to ipigeon.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah I liked the look of that bird too but Im thinkiing more along the line of no more then $150.00 for a bird that old because thats right about retirement age if you ask me .


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

He has 3 or 4 yrs left, I have a 1995 that still fills eggs.
Dave


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> He has 3 or 4 yrs left, I have a 1995 that still fills eggs.
> Dave


 Well teres no garentee on that auction add from what I have read , says nothing about filled his eggs this year at all which is a huge red flag to me .Well that and the price is way out of my range on an old bird like that .


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

1981 said:


> I didn't know that David Clausing sold "David Jr." I am only wondering if he is still fertile. I never had luck with Clausing's birds so I don't give much hope for them anymore. What works for some does not work for all.


Clausing sold him to Salvador Hernandez, who lives in Pacoima, CA. Sal is one of his clients. I just purchased a yb out of David Jr, from Val.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

Crazy Pete said:


> I would say he is still fertile he has bean selling young birds from him all yr.
> Dave


I' m sure he is still fertile this year, but who is to say that he will still be fertile. There's a 50/50 chance.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I went to the website where David Jr is up for auction. I noticed one strange thing: there isn't any contact information for the administrator. That is a red flag! I don't suppose Buck is at it again is he?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I went to the website where David Jr is up for auction. I noticed one strange thing: there isn't any contact information for the administrator. That is a red flag! I don't suppose Buck is at it again is he?


This is not Buck, this site belongs to a man in our combine. I have birds from him, plus I have bean to his house right here in Nebraska. I agree those are red flags but I no this guy.
Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pip Logan said:


> I was wondering if it is ok to cross a Clausing Cock bird with a Van Loon Hen? This is what happend here in my loft, I had the Van Loon in a commited relation ship untill i intraduced the Clausing. Is one strain better for long/short races? I didnt want to match a long distance bird with a short distance bird and create some kind of screwed up flyer. THoughts , or *am I just being a little spazzy*.


 I don't see where it would make any difference at all. You can breed any two homing pigeons together, and the odds are, you will produce a pair of homing pigeons. I don't see where you will produce anything other then a homing pigeon. As far as if it is a short distance or a long distance bird, that be determined by the genes, as I am sure both parents will both have genes which when combined, could turn out a pigeon more suited for short, middle or long. Or, as in the case of many pairing, not really any good at any of the distances.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> This is not Buck, this site belongs to a man in our combine. I have birds from him, plus I have bean to his house right here in Nebraska. I agree those are red flags but I no this guy.
> Dave


Glad to hear it is on the level. Contact option would really be helpful in my opinion.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You have to search the site some, but there are a few places to contact the admin or send an email.
Dave


----------

